# problème telechgmt pdf d'un site internet



## sebclar8 (2 Mars 2022)

Bonjour 

actuellement pour voyager nous devons avoir le document dPLF sur le site "app.euplf.eu "
probleme   une fois le document fait impossible de le telecharger sur mon iphone 12 mini

Quelqu'un aurait la solution?

merci


----------



## Frenchroxo (2 Mars 2022)

Avez-vous vérifié le stockage ? Ou êtes-vous sûr qu'il n'est pas déjà télécharger dans un dossier différent ?


----------



## sebclar8 (2 Mars 2022)

Bonjour 

Non j'ai verifié

ca ne marche pas avec iphone 
Android oui


----------



## daffyb (2 Mars 2022)

Comment tu t'y prends ?
Lorsque le pdf est affiché dans Safari il faut toucher la touche avec la boite+la flèche vers le haut et sélectionner "Enregistrer dans Fichiers"


----------



## sebclar8 (2 Mars 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Comment tu t'y prends ?
> Lorsque le pdf est affiché dans Safari il faut toucher la touche avec la boite+la flèche vers le haut et sélectionner "Enregistrer dans Fichiers"


J'avais un bouton de téléchargement type celui comme "Publier votre réponse " de ce forum 
et pour info je passais par l'appli google c'est peut être ca


----------

